# Retro cable hangers



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

I've got a thing with collecting cable hangers. Here are some. Well, I guess that isn't going to work for me. I don't post pics often enough to remember how to do the webhosting part of it. I know that it is something like '


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Those finger ones are Grafton right?

I have Machine Tedch x 4, Chill Pills x 4, some Avid Tri Dangles, a couple of Ringle Mojo's and a handful of really ordinary ones, they are great to collect though, cheap and cheerful!

Djuc


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Let's see, I got lots of Tektro copies of the Avid, Lots of avids (including a dozen still in the packages, blue and purple) in lesse, blue, red, purple, black, silver, green... only color I'm missing from what they offered is a gold one. Think I have some black grafton cable yokes also. 

My brake booster collection on the other hand...


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

DeeEight, dont take this the wrong way, but youre a FREAK! in the best way possible....

Djuc


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

I've got a pile of Tri Dangles, a couple of the Ringle peace symbols, some OnZa pills and then these Psychos, which are on the Parts Bin Bike:









lousy photo, I know.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Was that pictured one above a Grafton cable hanger?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

erkan said:


> Was that pictured one above a Grafton cable hanger?


No, it was a Psycho cable hanger. The tire ( I bet that's what you thought I meant) is a Specialized More Extreme K. We like those, too.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

So the finger was made by Psycho?
I think I read in Cambria ads in MBA about a cable hanger with a finger. I vaugely remember something about Grafton but my memory is lost.. :-/ Never seen one either.. maybe because MBA's strict rules prevented them for running ads with a finger in them.. 

Who made that XXX cable hanger? , the first picture at the top.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

erkan said:


> So the finger was made by Psycho?


No, the one directly above where you asked about "that pictured one above" is a Psycho.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

EBasil said:


> I've got a pile of Tri Dangles, a couple of the Ringle peace symbols, some OnZa pills and then these Psychos, which are on the Parts Bin Bike:


Until recently I had the Ringle peace symbol hangers on my CX bike, but finally decided that they were too much of a PITA. My bike has no barrel adjuster for the rear brake, so adjustments must be made by varrying the cable length. To do so with the Ringle (and Avid hanger too) requires using a tiny allen wrench to release the cable. The allen wrench hole always fills with mud, which takes about 20 minutes to clear. I reverted back to standard no-frills hangers - less cool, but more functional.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hey eBasil*



EBasil said:


> I've got a pile of Tri Dangles, a couple of the Ringle peace symbols, some OnZa pills and then these Psychos, which are on the Parts Bin Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey eBasil, I think the confusion comes from the photo not showing up at all. I'm curious to see what psycho hangers looked like, as well as your parts bin bike. The graftons have some rave reviews on mtbr... eesh.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Hey eBasil, I think the confusion comes from the photo not showing up at all.


The darn thing shows for me. You're not missing much, but it's a skull & crossbones, similar to what you might see on a pirate flag. We got them about the time the Troy Lee Skully decals were coming out, for time reference, I think about '94.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

EBasil said:


> The darn thing shows for me. You're not missing much, but it's a skull & crossbones, similar to what you might see on a pirate flag. We got them about the time the Troy Lee Skully decals were coming out, for time reference, I think about '94.


When I try going to the link for your pic:
https://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid46/pe75bb042be4f19030d1bf37c616407dd/fcd1e30f.jpg

I get an error:
"Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /picture/sraid46/pe75bb042be4f19030d1bf37c616407dd/fcd1e30f.jpg on this server."

You must have the pictures in an area that requires a login and your machine has a cookie set for you (but not us).


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*Does this count?*

I think I used this until I switched to Tri-Aligns.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow, saw a set of these on ebay last week, with I'm pretty sure, the same pic... How did they work for ya? Could it be that someone at Odyssey was overthinking a thing or two? Curious.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*Straddle rod*

As I remember, it worked pretty good. It was nice to be able to adjust each side separately (I had this before I got the Avid Tri-Dangle). At the time, I even thought it looked kinda trick. If only it were 3D violet...

BTW, if you saw this picture on eBay, they must have taken it from the other time I posted it in the "Let's see those rare parts" thread. I still have the thing in my garage.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Aye, you're a real cool boy, you.*

Just remembered! I just sold some Pauls Blue Balls & Moon Units. Here were the pics (& my clearly mead-inluenced description):

Wow! Hot dog! Moon units, and Blue Balls! Together at last in one all encompassing fully inclusive, temporally dynamic and neutrally bouyant auction! In case you can't seem to remember what these are for, let me jar your memory in several ways, but for not so many days. Back, back in all directions, across eons and unfathomnable magnitudes of trickle-down, outsourcing, and chinese investment casting, in the olden golden era of yore, there was a way of stopping the bicycle without harsh chemicals and 400 degree, nipple burning rotors. No, we hadn't even yet heard of Keith Bontragers conflagulous contraptions being mass-marketed as "V" brakes. "Eh?" we'd say? "You mean "U" brakes? Old boot!" Anyway, it involved a nearly infinitely adjustable, and a proportionately infuriating system of tying CANTILEVER brake arms together with an odd snippet of wire, which would hang exposed high above your tire, creating a now forgotten phenomena known at the time as MUD CLEARANCE. Once in a great while, the cheapo Taiwanesified junker brakes we'd invariably installed would feature a yoke (which held this exposed cable) with wildly varying degrees of grip, notably the minimal degrees. When one such junker would let said cable fly, well, the world was your own for a few short seconds, till you collided with whatever it was you were trying to stop short of. It's a little like a non-swimmer drowning in a shallow pool. They could stand up, they're just not thinking about that at the moment. Likewise, you could pull the other brake, but you were usually so mortified by the quick ping and dazzling velocities, generally, it didn't cross your mind. So to circumvent this scenario, the crafty & clever folks at Paul, likely, a certain folk named Paul, devised this dandy little widget to subvert such crippling excitement, building a hanger with a nice smooth arc for the straddle cable to follow on its journey from one cantilever to the other whilst providing mounting hardware you just can't not tighten enough. ! So now you know the way it really was. I can't think of a better reason to own such an amazing bit of kit. Well, that and they're blue. Buy these, and go happily smecking off. How's that for a description of a $30 cable hanger? Took an hour to scribe. At this rate, I'll be rich, in 4 billion years, minus inflation...

Really, they're cable hangers & a binder bolt. Both blue. A spot of scratches on the binder bolt, which I tried to show in the swampy photo. Ah yes, and an extra blue ball, should you lose one. Don't know where it came from. One day, I just had a third blue ball. Weird.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I still have my two Odyssey Straddle-Rodz.


----------



## MantisMan (Jan 20, 2004)

*The straddle rods were......*

not light, but very cool. You could adjust your straddle cable height - just by twisting the threaded nut. Maybe the answer to a question that nobody asked though.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

a friend of mine recently built up my old 26-24 bike as a singlespeed, i also threw in some old paul cantilevers in to sweeten up the deal. anyways, the paul cantis had a truly awful little arrangement for adjusting the length of the straddle cable, so since he had some straddle rods laying around, he threw them on there. they do work well for him, and they make the normally pretty obnoxious task of setting up the straddle cable a breeze. (but then, v-brakes do the same thing...)
well, another thing i have found is that the straddle cable is difficult to setup without having a tiny degree of slack in it, which leads to imprecise braking. the straddle rods, with their solid metal hardware, solve this problem, too.
tim


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

erkan said:


> So the finger was made by Psycho?
> I think I read in Cambria ads in MBA about a cable hanger with a finger. I vaugely remember something about Grafton but my memory is lost.. :-/ Never seen one either.. maybe because MBA's strict rules prevented them for running ads with a finger in them..
> 
> Who made that XXX cable hanger? , the first picture at the top.


The XXX hanger is made by Brew. Yes, the fingers are Grafton. BUT, I also have a set of 'finger' hangers that I know nothing about. I'm about to get to bed, but I will post some later on this afternoon and see if anyone can name them.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

*... mean ass*

... wicked skull hanger 

ciao
flo


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

*The other finger*



loonyOne said:


> The XXX hanger is made by Brew. Yes, the fingers are Grafton. BUT, I also have a set of 'finger' hangers that I know nothing about. I'm about to get to bed, but I will post some later on this afternoon and see if anyone can name them.


Here is a pic of the other 'finger' cable hangers I have, along with a heart-shaped one that I thought my wife would like on her bike...she preferred the purple finger. How cool is that. The unknown fingers are aluminum castings (die cast) that have no identification other than the little lizard in the back cavity.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

floibex said:


> ... wicked skull hanger
> 
> ciao
> flo


NICE! That's the same as the one I posted that nobody can see.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

*... maybe*



EBasil said:


> NICE! That's the same as the one I posted that nobody can see.


... it is visible now because it's from over the atlantic 

ciao
flo


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

loonyOne said:


> Here is a pic of the other 'finger' cable hangers I have, along with a heart-shaped one that I thought my wife would like on her bike...she preferred the purple finger. How cool is that. The unknown fingers are aluminum castings (die cast) that have no identification other than the little lizard in the back cavity.


I sell those ones sometimes (the finger hangers).


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

*As a matter of fact,*



DeeEight said:


> I sell those ones sometimes (the finger hangers).


I think that I got them from you. Any idea who makes 'em? The lizard looks quite familiar but I can' t place it anywhere specific.


----------



## c0jones (Jan 23, 2004)

Where can I buy 1 of those Brew XXX pull-ups? ... or any other interesting ones.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

c0jones said:


> Where can I buy 1 of those Brew XXX pull-ups? ... or any other interesting ones.


www.brewracingframes.com

They say they are selling them as earrings, but the one that I bought off eBay was complete with the very old original tag on the package.


----------



## Spoiler (Jan 29, 2004)

loonyOne said:


> I've got a thing with collecting cable hangers. Here are some. Well, I guess that isn't going to work for me. I don't post pics often enough to remember how to do the webhosting part of it. I know that it is something like '....[img]', but I can't remember how to perform this act.[/QUOTE]
> Just got these.


----------



## c0jones (Jan 23, 2004)

*black wicked skull*

My 1st try at adding picture....


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

those TNT ones were made by tektro. TNT never made any of their own parts. They slapped their name onto parts made by other manufacturers. All the original CNC stuff came from an arizona machine shop called Ultimate Machine.


----------



## Spoiler (Jan 29, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> those TNT ones were made by tektro. TNT never made any of their own parts. They slapped their name onto parts made by other manufacturers. All the original CNC stuff came from an arizona machine shop called Ultimate Machine.


Is there any advantage or disadvantage to using the hex screws to lock the straddle cable in place as opposed to just letting it slide freely?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

not really, unless you've got a brake where the cable housing stop pulls the cable from an odd angle (as on many early FS frames). You might want to lock the straddle cable position in the hanger.


----------

